# Partner visa 309



## Geojeo (Aug 22, 2019)

I wonder someone help me with updates of off shore partner visa . While waiting for the visa , On Jan 2020 the case officer have taken the file and requested to upload more documents (s56), I have done all the requested documents without any delay. On 4th Oct 2020 I have received an auto generate email Which was mentioned that"We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."
Have anyone gone through this situation or anyone have got recent 309 visa granted from India.? Now I have decided to travel to overseas because I haven't been seen my wife since my last visit on Nov 2019. Could some one please advise?


----------



## Micarchie (Nov 21, 2020)

Geojeo said:


> I wonder someone help me with updates of off shore partner visa . While waiting for the visa , On Jan 2020 the case officer have taken the file and requested to upload more documents (s56), I have done all the requested documents without any delay. On 4th Oct 2020 I have received an auto generate email Which was mentioned that"We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."
> Have anyone gone through this situation or anyone have got recent 309 visa granted from India.? Now I have decided to travel to overseas because I haven't been seen my wife since my last visit on Nov 2019. Could some one please advise?


Hi Geojeo, you might have more luck with this question in the 309 Waiting Room thread in the Immigration and Visas Forum. I'm not clever enough to link it but you will find it in the directly, it has a lot of activity so you should see it straight away. There is also a specific thread regarding visas from the India so you could try there too.

I'm also not expert on 309's and am waiting for mine too but from what I've read I believe the short answer to this question is there is no set timescale, they can take as little time or as long as they need but it is at least a good sign that you have heard so fingers crossed it won't be too long now. Good luck!


----------

